# Word+Hintergrundbild nicht drucken



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. August 2006)

Hallo,
 wenn ich ein Hintergrundbild in Word als Wasserzeichen in eine Kopfnote lade und dann in Extras - Optionen - Drucken die option "Hintergrundfarben und Bilder" wähle um dies eben beim Drucken an oder abzuschalten reagiert es nicht. Es reagiert nur auf die Option "Zeichnungsobjekte" und das will ich nicht da ich im Dokument noch textfelder habe die unbedingt gedruckt werden müssen.
Kann mir da bitte jemand bei helfen das Problem zu lösen?

Viele Grüße


----------

